# SW Florida tarpon in July...



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

I would think it’s late for migrating fish but should still be resident tarpon in the area 

Good luck!


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Still should be plenty of poons around in July..


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

They'll be fish on the beach and working towards the blackwater after the spawn offshore.


----------

